# Sump plans I would like an opinion



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there,

here are the plans for my sump would like opinions also when co2 is lost is it lost through movement in general or just surface movement?

Regards Darren


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Water shoudl come in through a filter pad or something for mechanical and last through the bioballs so the cleanest water reaches the bio media the heater and everything else comes after that. 

Craig


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah sorry the filter pads are under the bio balls


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I would recommend an inline reactor, installed in your return line. 
This would give you much higher Co2 than the design. But with your design you would still recieve Co2, just not sure how much loss you'd experience. 
I guess it would depend on how your return is set up, usually 3"+ below surface, and how much turbulence there is in the sump itself.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

How is the water getting to the sump. Does the tank have a built-in overflow or are using a hang-on back one. You will lose co2 there as well. I have found putting aquatic socks on your inflow will reduce turbulence. I think Amazon is right you should go with an inline reactor.


----------

